# tant mieux



## Schrodinger's_Cat

*tant mieux* : heureusement.

e.g. *Tant mieux s'il est reçu à son examen.*

direi: Tanto meglio/ fortunato lui che è stato promosso al suo esame ??


----------



## brian

Je dirais: _tant mieux = meno male_.

Mais je n'ai pas compris ce que tu veux dire avec "s'il est reçu à son examen." Est-ce que tu voulais dire "il a réussi à son examen"??


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

brian8733 said:


> Je dirais: _tant mieux = meno male_.
> 
> Mais je n'ai pas compris ce que tu veux dire avec "s'il est reçu à son examen." Est-ce que tu voulais dire "il a réussi à son examen"??


 
Oui, en effet.


----------



## brian

Alors: _*Meno male che* ha fatto bene su/superato/passato il suo esame._

Però mi viene un dubbio: può darsi che _meno male (che)_ significhi piuttosto _c'est bonne chance (que)_.

Quelle est la différence entre _C'est bonne chance (que)_ et _Tant mieux (si)_?

Peut-être que _tant mieux_ signifie semplement _*tanto (è) meglio (se/che)*._


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Comment dirais-tu *"meno male che"* en français? 

Si je dis : sono stato promosso all'esame d'italiano?

Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire exactement? Comment dirais-tu ça en français?


P.S. Je sais bien que c'est interdit d'utiliser l'anglais ici, peut-on faire une exception? 
("tant mieux: so much the better", et "tant pis: so much the worse : too bad")


----------



## Necsus

BenVitale said:


> Comment dirais-tu *"meno male che"* en français?
> 
> Si je dis : sono stato promosso all'esame d'italiano?
> 
> Qu'est-ce que ça veut dire exactement? Comment dirais-tu ça en français?


Je crois qu'on peut dire 'tant mieux' ou_ '_heureusement'...


----------



## Joan bolets

Salve,  premesso che non sono sicuro di quello che sto per scrivere ma credo che in non bisogna confondere l'espressione italiana 'meno male che' con 'tanto meglio se'. La differenza è la seguente:

*1) Meno male che.*.. si rifereisce a un evento passato: _Meno male che ho passato l'esame, altrimenti mio padre mi avrebbe sgridato. _

In questo caso, credo, equivale al frencese *heureusement que*_: __heureusement que j'ai réussi l'examen, autrement mon père m'aurait grondé

_*2) Tanto meglio* puó invece riferirsi:
sia a un'azione passata (e in questo caso ha lo stesso significato di meno male che, ma è di uso meno frequente)
sia a un'azione futura: tanto meglio se passo l'esame, mio padre ne sarà contento. In questo caso non sarebbe possibile dire 'meno male che'. 

Quindi *tant mieux si + conj. = tanto meglio se*,  mais pas 'meno male che'...


----------

